# 17HMR For Coyotes, Opinions?



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I wanted to try starting a discussion on the 17HMR. I currently hunt at night here in michigan with my 17. In michigan you are only allowed rimfire rifles at night. I love this round for fox and have had buddys drop coyotes out to 130 yards with their 17. I think this caliber is vey underestimated in alot of ways. I have done research on balistics, and balistics gel testing. It is a wicked little round. I am wondering if anyone has any opinions about this round and better yet some stories where this caliber rifle has worked well for you?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/8619-whats-the-best-load-for-17-hmr-on-coyotes/

There are a few other threads on the ballistics of the 17HMR as well. I would personally rather shoot a 22WMR at coyotes, but at the distances you mention I'd be hesitant to use either.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I really likr the 22wmr as well, but I have to be honest I call in more fox on the properties I hunt so I bought a 17hmr instead. For sure 130 yards seems a long shot for either but I have buddys that swear its good to at least 150. I am personally not sure I have not shot a coyote with it yet. Missed plenty of fox but no yotes. What about head shots with the 17? Like I say I use it at night so I limit my distance to no more than a 100 yards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's how I take things like your buddys say. I can kill an elk with a 223 also but that don't make it right or ethical. You can do it for sure but the hydrostatic shock just isn't there, you'll end up with runners that go off and die a slow miserable death....I have more respect for coyotes than that, I don't mean t be harsh but that is how I feel about it .... and making a head shot on a fox at 100yds at night ? Sure that can be done too, but can you do it reliably ?

Take a look at the ballistics of a 17MR

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Here we go again.. It simply isn't enough gun, or should I say, bullet for a coyote. Why take a chance of wounding, maming, or losing your trophy by using a sub-lethal bullet. Best to use the 17HMR on squirrels or prairie rats and leave the coyotes to centerfires. Why chance it.....?


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I meant headshots on coyotes ya know shoot em between the eyes glowing at a reasonable distance to make sure its humane. Also I have never shot a coyote with a 17 so I really wouldnt know what it does or does not do. I have read plenty of articles about fox hunting and the 17 from what I read is a good Fox gun. Like I said above I call in mostly fox and only use this gun at night in Michigan because of DNR law of a rimfire only at night. I am big into humanly killing animals, trust me. I was starting this to get ideas what people thought not to say this is the gun I use for coyotes. Once again its my fox gun..... Just trying to get opinions so if I do have a coyote come in at night ...should I shoot or pass???? I am thinking most will say pass


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Amen, JT. I say. 110% no also.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolutely pass on the 17. Coyotes are seriously tough animals. It's kinda like shooting a moose with a 223. Will it kill a moose? Sure, but is it the right thing to do?


----------



## Rdubya (Aug 30, 2012)

My brother in law shot a mature male coyote this morning with a 17HMR at about 60 yards. The bullet hit the Yote in the shoulder. The Yote took a hop and spun around about 5 or 6 times before hitting the ground dead. When we approached the downed coyote, I noticed blood flowing from the mouth and nose. After skinning the dog we discovered that the shoulder blade was shattered and the entry hole was large enough for me to put a finger through. After the skin came off around the entry wound a large pile of "blood jelly" fell out of the hole. In my opinion, the 17 will get the job done at close distance. The ammo he was using was Hornady vmax. A destructive little round!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If I was like you and had a rimfire restriction I would go for it. I heared about a new round that came out at the shot show this year that is a rimfire going about 3000 fps. I think that would be a great little round for your needs. I would also like to add however that I would prob restric myself at night to 100yards if I was to use the hmr. As far as the head shots go unless it is close range I would say no. A coyotes braine is not a large target and at 100 yards at night in a hunting situation there is few people that could consitantly make that shot. I also find it funny how some people feel that a .223 is not a good round for coyotes past 300 yards. I shoot a few different rounds for coyotes and if you get used to the bullet drop of a .223 and know what you are doing it has more than enough jam to drop a coyote at 500. But Im getting off into a whole different topic here so Ill stop.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far has been great to read peoples opinions. If and when the DNR here in Michigan changes the rimfire only law at night then I will use centerfire at night. Probobly my 22-250. Lets hope it changes but I will not hold my breath. I will pass on any headshots seems difficult to acheive on a small tearget especially at night. I spoke to my dad about this issue, he lives on Kodiak Island in Alaska he said when he would predator hunt there he would shoot whatever he called in with a 22lr, yes a 22lr. Not a typo.... He also said the fox on the island are a little bigger and a lot tuffer than the fox in Michigan, but he claims the 22lr dropped em like a sack of potatoes, of course it was at a reasonible distance.... I plan on taking a trip out there in the next couple of years to test his theory of the 22lr. Gotta save a small fortune just for airfare.... Here in Michigan the 223 is an awesome round to be honest most the places I hunt you cant see past three hundred yards. I have plenty of buddys that own a 223 and that is a wicked round. I guess I will be supportive and say shoot what works for you it is combination of what you own and what you are comfortable shooting.


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

I've got a .17HMR and its a great gun but with out perfect shot / circumstances I couldn't bring myself to shoot. It's just doesn't have enuff lead in its pencil.


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

Rdubya I agree with ya
Gotta love those ballistic tip rounds! I love killing coyotes with the 17. Hmr Its a lot of fun. You can kill a coyote at 150 yds pretty easily as long as you hit some bone like you mentioned. Iv experienced those shoulder blade shots numerous times and the damage is unbelievable. Yes there may be a slight risk of not dropping that coyote if you miss bone on a far shot but the way I look at it is a gut shot coyote probably isn't gonna be going after any newborn calves or any deer fawns. And those are the 2 main reasons why we kill coyotes around here


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am very glad to read some posts about the 17hmr that are positive. I have always loved the 17 and I think it is one of the best all around varmint guns made. Most of my shots are closer than 150 yards due to the thick cover I hunt in Michigan. I am for sure going to try it on coyotes when a good shot presents its self. I am concentrating hard this year on predators especially coyotes due to the toll that EHD had on michigans deer heard this year so if I loose one like so often happens in any kind of hunting I wont loose sleep over it. Not to sound unethical but hunters all over have lost deer with a bow, @#it happens....


----------



## WVarmint (Jan 31, 2013)

Use what you got... and what you can legally hunt with. You should know the limits of your gun and yourself. Others may not be comfortable with it, but if you can.... Do it.... I have hit deer with my bow and never found them... It does not mean I am gonna crank my draw weight up to 95 lbs. I love my .17 HMR, and know what I can do with it. Sounds like your buddies have success with it all the time. USE IT!!!!! The main thing is you get to be in the woods, and not sitting here on the computer..... :thumbsup:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wasted our breath & time....


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

jtkillough..... I dont think you wasted your breath or time. This was a post on opinions, I thought I made it clear that I only use this gun at night due to Michigan state laws, also I said I call in MORE fox than coyote at NIGHT. I am a responsible hunter with ethics for the animals I hunt. I follow game laws to the T. I think everyone is allowed an opinion just like everyone has an a#$ hole, but an opinion is just that. If you get frustrated after giving your opinion then dont give it, but if you read this entire post and responses there are a few guys that use the 17hmr and understand the reality that it is rimfire rifle only in Michigan at night per LAW. When they change the law I will gladly take my 22-250 out at night, the same gun I hunt with during daytime shooting hours Per Michigan DNR law. I hate to sound rude but I am frustrated when people give opinions and then feel like they wasted their time when someone does not follow them because of a state law. I am a die hard predator hunter who likes to talk with other predator hunters about tactics and opinions. Never do I say I wasted my time or breath when I post a response to a question. Thanks to all who posted a response I look forward to more......if any.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

As I typed my opinion , I was thinking, he will more than likely hunt coyotes at night w/the 17 no matter what our opinion of it may be. You wouldn't be the first. My opinion is: Use a gun lethal enough to kill the animal instantly and humanly. Michigan law actually reads: 22 or smaller rimfire or shotgun. As youngdon stated the 22mag works good on coyote, using a heavier bullet. Or you could opt for the shotgun using Dead Coyote choke and shells, as talked about here: http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/16185-just-tested-the-dead-coyote-choke-tubewow/ A lot of guys like to ask our opinions, right up until they get the one they like. So why ask? Good luck. Post pictures.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:smiley-eatin-popcorn:

awprint:


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

jtkillough...I do appreciate your opinion and took serious thought over it. I am fairly new to predator hunting, about two years now. I really wish now that I would have bought the 22wmr instead of the 17hmr for night hunting. I forgot to mention that I do use my shotgun at night with a pattern master choke and dead coyote seriously a kick ass set up. I have always worried about the power of a 17 but was just trying to see if anybody out there has used it successfully, and what shots to take or not take if presented with one while having my 17 with me. Seriously thanks to everyones opinion I read each very carefully.


----------



## 00buck (Feb 3, 2013)

I've got a buddy that shoot coyotes with a 17 hmr and has good luck but doesn't have the range of the other larger cal. rifles especially with any wind, not that much knock down power either. i prefer a 22-250 or 25-06 with 12 gauge laying there for the close shots, but that's just my opinion.


----------

